# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Dream World Academy >  >  Old Visitor Recollections-2012 and older

## KingYoshi

This is where you will post your Dream World Academy dreams. In your post, you can either provide a link to the dream or post the entire dream. Keep in mind, the dream must also be posted in your dream journal here on Dream Views. If you don't have a Dream Journal here on the site, go ahead and start one (even if it is just for these dreams). The dream can be lucid or non-lucid. The only requirement is that you visited the Academy or the Academy grounds. Thanks, and have fun exploring!!

----------


## KingYoshi

This post by *insideout*: 

"Last night I had a lucid dream and attempted to find the academy castle.

For anyone interested, here is my dream journal entry about it, with a drawing of what I saw: LINK"

----------


## Mancon

Here is my amazing dream I had last night. I wouldn't have had this dream without your idea! Thanks!!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Here is my epic visit to the academy.

----------


## KingYoshi

Good stuff guys! When i get some time, I shall update everything accordingly.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Here is my amazing dream I had last night. I wouldn't have had this dream without your idea! Thanks!!



That's awesome, the academy really did teach you a skill  ::D: 
@Neverwakeup; congrats on finally getting the Gone with the Wind dream done.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Why thank you. It wasn't as much of a bitch as the 300 Spartans task though. That one took me like over a month.

----------


## Mancon

Another dream of mine  :smiley:

----------


## KingYoshi

Nice Mancon  ::D: ! Sorry, everything isn't updated yet. I promise I will get everything caught up soon. I've had a lot going on lately and I haven't been around much.

----------


## ashraen

i joined this site last thursday and was lured immediately to the Dream Views Academy forum. i started trying to start my search for the Academy that night, but have been unsuccessful in attaining enough lucidity to begin my quest until last night!

since i haven't been a member for 7 days, i can't post the link to my dream journal entry, so i have posted the whole  entry below. once i have been a member long enough, i'll come back and edit this post to contain only the link.

'Aerial Reconnaissance - Quest for the Dream World Academy'


non-lucid
lucid
notes

This dream constitutes my first in the quest for the Dream World Academy. The end of this dream tied directly into a continuing dream experience, but here I have logged only the portion pertinent to the quest.

I was in a bar, drinking with some old friends, when I had a realization. The forums on this website had me thinking about dream signs, and I remembered that MANY of the posts on the Dream Signs thread mentioned old friends that the dreamer hadn't been around in a long time. As I scanned the group assembled at the bar in my dream, I decided that this must be one of my dream signs too. I did my old trusty 'make someone levitate' Reality Check, and it worked. Bingo- time for fun.

I started telling all my friends how this was a dream- levitating them, making things change shape with my mind, and generally just sinking into the lucidity, allowing myself to delight in the sheer fun of it all. After a few dream minutes of this, I remembered the quest I had been assigned- to find and explore the Dream World Academy. I knew the scrubs I was drinking with didn't know anything about this  :Shades wink: , so I headed out the door and into the fresh country air.

I figured the best way to start was to take an aerial approach. I decided to fly high over the countryside, searching for anything out-of-the-ordinary, or just anything of interest at all. I read one of the logs of another Dream Views Academy member in his search where he used a television to take him to the Dream World Academy Portal. For some reason, however, that method just didn't seem right for me. As an avid fantasy reader, my subconscious is well-versed in the type of questing one finds in those books, so it just felt right to approach it the fantasy way. As I began to lift into the air, my friends came pouring out of the tavern we had been carousing in. They called to me and told me they wanted to help me on my quest- my very own posse! 

My good friend Andy remarked 'Well how nice for you that you can fly, I guess we'll just follow along on foot!' He said this with no small measure of sarcasm, so I got the hint and put them all into the air with me. We rose high into the air, and like a flock of birds, we began to move as a group, scouring the world below with eagle eyes.

We headed north, and the country was beautiful. Streams, meadows, forests, all these things passed beneath us as we lazily made our way to wherever fate was leading us. Soon, we came upon a massive canyon, rimmed with giant white rock, and criss-crossed with rivers and streams. It was hard to really get a sense of the scale of the canyon from the great height at which we flew, but it seemed a continent of its own! Sensing that this was worth exploring, we glided over to a rocky outcropping on the canyon rim where a sprawling oak tree had somehow sprung out of the stony ground. My posse and I took shelter in its shade, and surveyed the canyon floor with wonder.

I noticed a large sturdy limb, low to the ground, that reached out over the rim, and I decided to climb out onto it and settle in for some reconnaissance. As I lay flat on my stomach, I noticed that the limb split into two small branches out over the canyon - making a perfect crosshairs. This intrigued me, so I focused my vision through the crosshairs and found that I was looking at a particularly green section of the canyon floor, noticeably more lush and wooded than the surrounding area. Many of the streams (or rivers, hard to tell from this distance) seemed to converge in this area as well.

As I studied the wooded area more intently, I detected movement- a great sweeping motion, agile, smooth, and certain. After some time, I could tell that the movement was getting closer. In fact, something was flying directly at my crosshairs! I began to feel a little anxious. I knew I was in a dream, but I was very much into the quest, so it didn't seem to calm my nervousness that this large flying object was headed straight for me. In a gigantic canyon with myriad formations, something was headed directly my way.

As it came closer, I saw that it was a gryphon- a rather large one it seemed- and it was still coming right at me. I can't say exactly why, but I got the sense that it was a sentry that was coming to check on us intruders. I could see that it was mostly black, with deep purple wing feathers, a dark grey chest, a dark silver beak and talons (almost like gleaming iron). As it continued to approach, I decided that I was not quite ready to meet this flying creature. I can't say why, exactly, as I was still quite lucid and aware that it was only a dream, but I made the decision to shroud my posse and I in a bubble that would prevent the gryphon from seeing us. It's an old trick that I use mainly in non-lucid or partially lucid dreams when I am being chased and cannot outrun my attackers.

I created the shroud around the oak tree and closed my eyes to concentrate as the gryphon neared. I felt it pass overhead- it must have been truly massive- bank to my left, and move off in the direction from which it had come. When I opened my eyes, I could see the creature flying back down into the canyon, but I could also feel the world becoming hazy and my lucidity fading. I quickly hopped to the ground (the limb was rather low-lying) and did the 'spin' technique I read about on this site. It helped, and I was able to watch the gryphon as it disappeared back into the wooded area on the canyon floor. 

Suddenly, though, my posse was gone and I felt an uncomfortable tingling in my left arm. I awoke to find my left arm above me with my head pressing into my biceps. As anyone knows who ever sleeps in this position occasionally, the blood drains after awhile and the arm begins to throb. This turned out to be a false awakening- something I would discover later- but that is for another dream journal entry. 

This marks the end of the beginning of my quest. I didn't see the Academy. I didn't speak to anyone about the Academy. But I know- somehow I am 100% certain- that the way to the Academy lies in the wooded area on that canyon floor. Maybe the Academy itself is there, or maybe the journey to it only begins there, but I have no doubt that that it is The Way. Next time, I will know to head north to the canyon. I will find the stony outcropping with the sprawling oak tree. From there I need only follow the crosshairs made by the low-lying limb. Next time, I will be prepared to face the gryphon- should it come- be it friend, foe, or otherwise.

----------


## A_Citrus

I forgot to post this dream when I first had it. It was kind of small, so I wasn't sure if I should post it or not, but I guess I will.

I remember being in a tower-like room with stone bricks around the wall and a wooden floor. The room was lit by a lantern and it was kind of dark. It was small and there was a small rectangular desk in the center of it with papers on the right side of it. There was a door leading out of the room, to the right. Out of the door was a short corridor with newer-looking wood on the floor and the same style of stone bricks on the straight walls. Then I think there were 2 or 3 steps leading down to another area, but I can't remember anything else about that.

Nothing really happened in the dream, except I remember I was talking to a man with a beard, wearing a cloak. I think he had a book in his hands.

----------


## ashraen

Ack! I didn't remember to find the Academy until waayyy late into my LD, and then my subconscious decided to keep playing with me and make this into a full-fledged QUEST (like in the fantasy books I read so much). Nevertheless, I did get closer than last time (a little bit), and even met someone from the Academy.

Second Attempt to find the Academy - Last couple of paragraphs of this DJ entry is when I actually "found" the Academy. Next time I am sure I will actually enter the walls  :smiley:

----------


## ashraen

Finally got to enter the Academy walls! It was quite an otherworldy-looking 'castle' that seemed to have alien architecture and even aliens speaking an alien tongue  :Oh noes:  but I am certain that it was an Academy clone (the same one I got close to in my previous 2 attempts). I tried to describe it suitably in the DJ, but I'll also see if I can whip up a sketch at some point. I'm not the best artist, but I'm sure I can get the point across. I actually had 3 LDs last night, so I sandwiched them all into one DJ entry.. The first dream described is the one in which I found the Academy.

Link to DJ entry (first dream describes the Academy)

----------


## insideout

After a month-long dry spell, I finally had another lucid dream and attempted to visit the Dream World Academy. I found a castle, but I didn't get much further than last time.

I am walking down a hallway, looking for something. I open a door and it slides open rather than swinging open. I think this is odd and I realize I am dreaming.

I remember my task and I say aloud that I am going to the Dreamworld Academy castle. I step outside and see a huge black cloud in the sky. I go back inside and try again. This time there is a giant castle that reaches up to the sky, like a single tower. I look straight up but I cannot see the top of the castle.
Then I remember that I had meant to go directly to the entrance hall. I see a fountain nearby that I am going to use as a button to transport me inside the castle.

But instead i just call out my intent, putting my hands up over my head. I begin to fly, then lose lucidity.

The castle looked something like this (quickly drawn in MS Paint):

----------


## DreamingGhost

Here is my attempt to find the Academy last night.

DG ::jester::

----------


## ashraen

had another LD this afternoon during my nap, and after trying a few other things, decided to go back to the Academy. Saw the castle with the large pool on the roof drained this time so that I was able to inspect more of the innards of the structure, and met a curious character named Aloysius.

The Enigmatic Aloysius

----------


## Atras

I will try to get to the academy on non IOSDP attempt nights  ::D:

----------


## ashraen

> I will try to get to the academy on non IOSDP attempt nights



rock on, i look forward to reading your findings!  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Keep up the good work people! As KingYoshi has stepped down, this project might be a bit slow, but it'll pick up soon and we'll start combining everyone's stories. Thanks for your patience and understanding  :smiley:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Had a very short and vivid LD last night. I'll keep trying. Also, why did Yoshi step down?

----------


## Spyguy

Had a lucid last night in which i attempted to find it. There was this trash can half stuck in the ground. So i opened it and saw muddy water inside of it. I knew the castle was below the water. But when diving in, i made the mistake of closing my eyes  :Sad:  Will dive in it with my eyes open tonight  :tongue2:

----------


## ashraen

> Had a very short and vivid LD last night. I'll keep trying. Also, why did Yoshi step down?



He posted in the announcement thread a little while back that he had been really busy, so I bet he's just swamped with Real Life right now  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Walked up a big flight of stairs last night, leading up to two huge wooden doors. It was a school, shaped like a castle. I chased a guy up them, but sadly don't recall what happened after that... Still, atleast I've seen the doors of the place now. No idea where it was located though.

----------


## Diamondec

I think I may have been to this castle or seen it. 


When I find it though its normally when I give up looking for someone called the dream king

He had a cape and a bread. He also had brownish/black hair.

----------


## Spyguy

[ENGLISH] 21/8 - 22/8 2011 Lucid: DWA visit no. 1 (in a shopping street) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views. I found it  ::D:  It was located in a shopping street. More details in the DJ entry  :wink2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Another search comes up empty. At least I actually located an Academy, this time! I just wasn't able to make it inside.  ::?: 

09/06/2011 - "Almost Made it to the Academy Again...Almost"

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Yeah sorry, I've been trying to visit again. I hit a bad dryspell but it's over now. I've been really focused on the TOTY, so I haven't had much time. But the good thing is that I did discover a lot in my only visit. I was happy to see some of things I saw in the blue prints.  ::D:

----------


## Zalak123

I think I found the acadamy before I knew about dream views. :O

So I was walking down this corridor. It was dark outside. I looked to my right and saw a class room. A bunch of figures in cloaks were writing on paper.  I looked inside the door and saw a man with an eye patch. He had a pony tail and black hair. I thought he was the teacher. I looked at the sign and it said blood mage class.

Then I woke up.

----------


## Wristblade56

FOUND IT!!! well, teleported to it, so i don't know how to get there on foot, or in air. It's an acadamy in the sky. here's my dream:

I am walking on the road near my house, and talking to chris. we part ways and i head towards this crowd of people. i hear someone say. "Kaleb is lucid." i walk up to Kaleb and talk to him. i do an RC and find out i'm dreaming. i start trying to decide what to do and remember the acadamy. i walk up to a random guy. "Hey man, can you teleport me to the Dream World Acadamy?" "Sure." i hear a teleporting noise and i'm there. i'm in a large front room, and walk outside. there's a balcony and i look over the edge. "AWESOME!!! I FOUND THE SKY ACADAMY!!!" i get very excited, and walk back inside. there's an old man with reading glasses and a white coat there writing on a piece of paper with a quill pen. i walk up to him and say "hi." he looks up from his paper (parts of this conversation are fuzzy, so i'll fill in the blanks with normal stuff, te abnormal stuff i remember.) then looks back to it. "hi" "what's your name?" i ask. "Clint." he says. "What do you specialize in? "Wind powers that are far too advanced for you to try." "Flying?" "Among other things, such as making airborn germs become more frequent, or making someone's blood test read infected with the flood." "Can you teach me to fly?" His eyes lit up as he looked at me, but he didn't smile. I noticed they were blue. "Come on." he said, getting up. he led me to a fenced in field and tries to demonstrate. he does some strange moves that i can't remember, then gets a running start and leaps, without effect. i try it too, but it doesn't work. i start talking and pacing around a rock. he says something about a problem at the acadamy, but seems friendly now for some reason. "Are you going to sleep in that cave tonight?" he asks, and i look. there's a cave sitting in the distance. "Maybe." i reply. then i think of something. "Remember, a dreamer's time in the dream is limited." I try to lengthen the dream through meditating with reverse blinking for a few seconds. i'm somewhat confident that will let me stay in the dream longer. my friend's annoying little sisters are now in the field, practicing the flying technique without any results. i wake up shortly afterwards.

i wonder if that Clint guy is a fraud or was warming up or what, but next time i'm gonna explore around and look for a flying expert. he seemed kinda evil, and i wonder what caused him to mention the Flood? i know he was talking about the flood from halo. too much halo lately i guess.  :tongue2: 

the castle had a LOT of spires, like every tower had one. it was held up by a huge rectangular black stone pillar.

----------


## tommo

Is someone still updating this after Yoshi left?

I definitely want to take part in this, it's an awesome idea!

I really like the first picture of it too, with the gigantic bed/mountain thing in front of the castle  :smiley:

----------


## insideout

I tried finding the castle the other night in a lucid dream, with no luck. :^(

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Finally got a chance to explore the grounds at the Academy!  :woohoo:  
Unfortunately, there is a lot that I don't remember, but I'm still pretty stoked about it.  ::cooler:: 


*Spoiler* for _Kinda Long_: 



*10/16/2011*
*"First Night at Dream World Academy"*
 
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
(Ironically, I had almost forgotten this dream, upon waking. I'd gotten sidetracked, and it wasn't until a good 20 minutes after fully waking up, that I remembered the experience. Unfortunately, sooo many of the details feel lost ( :Sad: ), but what I retained still left me with a feeling of total accomplishment.) 
I don't really remember anything that happened in the beginning of this dream, and my timeline is a little disjointed, but I will put it together the best I can remember. The earliest memory I have is of having just realized I was dreaming, and trying to fly, somewhere out in the woods at night. I was having a lot of trouble flying, and I seemed to just be sinking back to the ground with normal gravity, whenever I tired to take off. I don't remember the point at which I actually was able to take control of my flight, but I was soon zooming out toward the coastline, having remembered my intention to try to find the Academy. The last few times that I had been searching for it, it was always on the water, so I figured the best way to find it was to just fly out over the ocean and will it to be there. 
I overshot the shoreline, without pause, and continued out toward the dark horizon. The sky was this eerily-beautiful canvas of black, dark blue and purple, with the lightest colors having been pushed back beyond the coastline I was leaving; the last rays of setting sunlight behind me as I continued flying into the void, a few dozen feet above the water. The further out to sea I flew, though, the more uncomfortable I got. I could see that this deep, featurless, dark purple backdrop was beginning to project some detail in the sky. I could now see, thick, individual whisps of soft, purple/gray storm clouds, where there had once seemed to be none. (With my speed and low altitude, it felt a lot like the scene in _Superman Returns_, when he's flying out toward the kryptonite reef.) By this time, the sky was looking even more and more ominous, and I couldn't shake the foreboding notion that I was flying into something sinister. The puffy purple clouds - still barely visible against the dark backdrop - were beginning to swirl, and I half expected to see funnel clouds spike downward from them. Just on the horizon, I could see sporadic flashes of lightning on the water. I didn't like this at all. It's not secret that I'm pretty apprehensive about being way out in open water, in my dreams - because of my constant run-ins with sea monsters - and I realized that I was now out in the middle of nowhere, with no Academy in sight. More than a little intimidated by my new surroundings, I decided to turn around and fly back to the shore. (I have to go over the St. John's River Bridge, every night on my way home, and we've been having some pretty amazing-looking thunderstorms and cloud cover out here, lately. I'm thinking it might have been where the intense storm imagery over the water came from.) 
Soon back on land, I began to think of other ways to find the Academy, and I remembered about the portals. At first, I looked around for any of the puddle / water-hole type puddles I had been using in previous dreams. When I didn't find any, immediately, I thought about doors. I began wandering around, going through various doorways and trying to 'will' myself into the Academy. Behind one door, in particular, I walked into the setting of a previous dream from over a year ago. It was a theme park that some friends and I had gone to for a Halloween Horror Nights type of occassion. The room that I had walked into was the lobby of one of their haunted houses. I remembered previous dream and that it had been pretty creepy, so I really didn't have any desire to stay here. When I turned around, though, the door that I had come through was gone, and I was standing in the middle of the haunted house lobby, with no sign of the wall that had just been behind me. A little uneasy about this - trying not to get distracted from my mission - I searched around for another door, spotting a little service door in the corner of the lobby. I walked over to the door and opened it...only to find another door, behind it. Behind that one, was another. I was beginning to get a little fed up with this. 
I closed the door and focused on changing what was behind it. When I opened it again, the other door had vanished, and there was a dark, stone hallway, leading off into the distance. There was a soft light inside the corridor, but I don't recall what from. Stepping further into the hallway, I saw an opening on the other side, leading out into the night. When I stepped through the archway, I found myself outside, on the water, as if I had stepped out onto a concrete dock. I walked out away from the archway a bit and turned around, to get a good look at the structure from which I'd just emerged. It was a monstrous, stone building. It seemed a series a buildings, really, comprised of high towers and ramparts, various points in the seemingly-mideval architecture connected by high walkways and bridges. It looked like a great, dark castle, from down here. Immediately, I knew where I was; I had finally made it to the Dream World Academy! I walked along the narrow dock for a moment, looking for a main entrance. It was still nighttime, and it didn't look like there was much more than the moon lighting the outside of this place. Eventually, I came to a turn-off, and rounded it to see a gigantic stairway, comprised of what looked to be hundreds of steps, ascending toward a large set of double doors at the front of the Academy. 
I started climbing the stairs, taking in the spectacle, and just now beginning to notice that there were other people milling about the outside of the building. Everyone seemed to just be doing their own thing, and not paying any particular attention to me, which was fine, because I really didn't want to disturb too much, my first time here. I just continued to watch everyone, while I walked up toward the doorway. About halfway up, I passed a small group of people on the stairway. It looked as if they were practicing magic or something, but I don't quite recall. When I got to the large doors, I stepped inside and into a main lobby. Inside the Academy was nearly as dark as the outside; the soft glow of a few, scattered torches fighting against the cool blue of the moonlight coming in through the windows and portals around us, for possession of the black shadows which still dominated the majority of the what could have been adequetely called a 'Great Hall' of sorts. The whole place had a very Harry Potter / Hogwarts kind of feel, outside of being quite dark and having a very 'pre-electricity' atmosphere.  
Unfortunately, there is a lot beyond this point that I don't remember. Nothing too noteworthy, that I can recall. I vaguely remember just wandering the halls, talking to a couple of various DC's about the school, most of which were just practicing a few general abilities, here and there. I remember a portly old bald man being one of the instructors there, but I don't recall very much about him. The last memory I have of the dream is being out near the water again and trying to run back over the events in the dream, as a normally do, to try to help remember them upon waking.

----------


## dianhsuhe

Greetings LD'ers I am soo happy to have found this community, thank you!

    (Apologies this is long but I try to keep as much detail as possible for my newfound addiction!)

    The other night I had several LD's in succession the most interesting was a dream where I was VERY lucid but chose not to summon or try to transport but to follow the lead of 2 people I met at the beginning of this LD (as far as I can remember- the beginning.

*I hope this can be considered for the castle project because this is exactly what I was thinking during this LD, I was like, "the dream castle to me is a 70's style recessed (from the street) unmarked building with huge amounts of LD files and a bunch of cubicles with LD case workers, and restroom doors that open to nothingness?  Seriously?  Seemed like a goverment run beuracratic LD castle". lol*

    LD: I was outside of an older office building (Castle?) with no markings on it when I ran into two DC's that seemed lucid and we began talking about increasing lucidity and RC's (I am brand new to all of this and have only read a little on here) I proceeded to follow them, at their behest into the LD office (Castle?) where LD assignments were given out and explained, one of the DC's (female) was guiding myself and another DC (Male) down a long concrete hallway with stucco on a small retaining wall on one side, I was dragging my hand along the stucco as a RC and saying "increase lucidity!" when the other guy asked me if that is how to stay lucid- I explained it to him so we were both doing this as we walked.

    We went past a HUGE bunch of filing cabinets to a set of cubicles where the 3 of us sat down and spoke with a woman who laid out LD assignments to us as a team, she was an impressive Hispanic woman who seemed to be like a case worker of sorts for this very secretive type of business (seemed like it was goverment backed LD Castle based on the outdated office set-up and paint.

    The mission was for us to intercept 2 "spirits" that were causing trouble in the LD world and for some reason destroying crops in the real world. It became very strange as I was very lucid but not able to control these spirits or summon anything to aid in this assignment- shortly after this it blurred and blackedout and was gone, but this office with the social worker type of person assembling teams and handing out LD missions was fascinating! I hope this can somehow be included in the dream castle because the covert location and a couple of restroom doors that went NOWHERE reminded me of the castle and it's unique qualities.

Thanks folks!  I will try my best to get back to "the castle, or find other castles in case I am in the wrong part of the dream world.

----------


## TargetDummy

Guys, I had an odd encounter which I think may be the Dream World Academy. It just entered my non-lucid dream. You can read about the dream here Game Shows and Time Castles - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

This is an odd variation of the academy though. At first glance it looks like a normal stone castle, but that's only its present state. This academy has the ability to travel through time to the past and future. If you go to the past you'll see where construction on the had just began. A small camp in the middle of a large forest. However, if you go to the future, you'll find that the stone castle has entirely evolved. The stone castle becomes a huge mechanical metropolis with flashing lights, electronics, and robots everywhere.

So, why do I think this time traveling castle is a clone of the fabled dream world academy? Well, it just entered my dream, completely out of context with the situation I was in. Kind of like a message, trying to tell me that I was dreaming.

----------


## Taffy

Went to the academy last night. It was underground, but I only got to floor B1. All of the magic classes, etc. were on the floors below.

Trip to the Dream World Academy - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## insideout

Are many people still interested in this?
I'm still trying to get to the academy. I think I've gotten close, but no real success. Not sure why it's so difficult. I've had dreams where I'm in some kind of magic school before. Maybe I should send in an application.

----------


## Taffy

I'm still interested. I thought there were some plans to get the academy stuff started up again, but I'm not sure where I heard that. I hope so, since this hasn't really been updated in a long time.

----------


## Matte87

We'll see what happens in the future  :wink2:

----------


## Taffy

> We'll see what happens in the future



Oooh, that sounds promising.  ::D:

----------


## DreamingGhost

I almost got there again the night before last. It was across the lake again and after I got in the boat I woke up. This time the castle took on the appearance of the Disneyland castle in California.  

This is the third time I have went looking and found the dream DVA, but I have yet to enter  :Sad: 

DG ::jester::

----------


## DreamingGhost

Almost walked though the doors this time.

DWA Fun - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

DG ::jester::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I haven't read anyone's experiences yet, as I wanted to find the castle first without any preconceptions.
I found it last night so I now look forward to reading the rest of the story!  ::D: 

DJ entry: First Visit to the Dream World Academy [Lucid] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


*Spoiler* for _First Visit to the Dream World Academy_: 



I became lucid again and decided to search for the *Dream World Academy*.  Upon choosing to do so, the room split in two and a wind tunnel lifted  me up to the clouds. There was a toilet block with three doors (male,  female, and disabled.) At first I wondered if it was a decoy or some  sort of test to see if I would think outside the box. But I decided to  try my luck and opened the female door. Despite being in the sky, when I  looked through the door, I saw a grassy field with a building in the  distance. I figured this was the back of the Academy grounds. There was a  lot of playground equipment on the grass that reminded me of a primary  school. There was a swing set to my left, some parallel bars and  climbing equipment to my right, and further ahead there was a larger  playground made of red and yellow plastic. North West of the  playgrounds, there were some open classrooms with glass windows. There  were students hanging about in a few of the classrooms, but I noticed a  lecture taking place in the third classroom along, so I decided to join  the lesson. The environment was very casual. The teacher was sitting on a  desk in the middle of the classroom, and the students were gathered  around, sitting or leaning on the surrounding objects. The room was laid  out like a regular school classroom, except the edges of the room had  large carpeted steps forming a sort of amphitheatre, making the room a  lot larger than it had seemed from the outside. The teacher was a man in  his 20s with a kind face... he reminded me of the cool gym teacher  who students always considered more of a friend than an authority  figure. There were about 15 students of various ages, both kids and  adults. None of them seemed to mind (or even notice) when I entered the  classroom.
I cant remember exactly what the lesson was about. I remember finding it useful at the time, and  I wrote it down in great detail during a false awakening, but then I  had a non-lucid dream before actually waking up... So my memory of the  lesson has merged with that, and now involves stuff about milk cartons,  condoms and the children of famous wrestlers.
There  was another room - Im not sure how I got there - where a performance  was taking place. It was a much larger room with ascending rows of  seats. The room was almost full and there seemed to be a lot of posh  upper-class people in the audience. The first entertainer was a guy  doing stunts atop a pyramid of full beer glasses, with the help of some  other dancers/acrobats. The next act was hairdressers on  roller-skates... They asked for audience volunteers, who were then  seated on roller-toboggans. The hairdressers began figure skating and  pushing the toboggans around train tracks and through tunnels, colouring  the volunteers hair as they went (it was kind of like a quick-change  act.) Finally, there was an orchestra who played a classical version of a  Bomfunk MCs song from the 90s called Uprocking Beats. I loved the  randomness of it all, but the atmosphere was a bit awkward. It almost  seemed like the performers were the dreamers, and the audience members  were some higher class of beings who were judging the performers and  laughing at their little monkey entertainers. I got an uncomfortable  feeling that some performers were being sexually objectified as well -  being made to wear very skimpy clothing and possibly also expected to  entertain the higher class when they demanded.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Second visit to the Academy on 29th September!  ::D: 

DJ Entry: Dream World Academy #2 [Lucid, Task of the Month] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


*Spoiler* for _Second Visit_: 



I became lucid during a nightmare in a castle. I started to fly away, but then I realised that it might have been the *Dream World Academy*.  I turned back and flew towards the most central room in the main tower.  I walked through a white tiled foyer towards some large red curtains,  which were closed. I pulled them open and found myself at the back of a  huge theatre, where a lesson was taking place. I found a seat somewhere  in the middle of the room before realising that I was in the wrong  class. I think the lesson was about art or dance. I asked the nearest  students where the Dream World Academy was, and they pointed me in the  right direction.
I flew to the highest point of the castle, which had a colourful  painting hanging outside. I flew through it and revealed a new castle  exterior, with a giant book resting on the rooftop. I opened it and saw a  musical keyboard with light-up keys. I played a tune and looked around.  Two objects had appeared on the roof, disguised as building decorations   a wand and a sonic screwdriver. I detached both from the roof and  flew to the left side of the castle, where I could see a green wooden  door in the distance. The door was only half the size of a cat flap, but  I pointed the sonic screwdriver towards it as I approached, and it grew  to my height by the time I arrived.
I walked into the room, which was another theatre, but this time I  entered from the front/stage side. The theatre was empty except for the  first 3 rows, where 10-15 students were sitting in the middle few seats.  There was a teacher at the front  a middle aged woman with short,  maroon-coloured hair and a strong build. She looked quite intimidating. I  took a seat on the left side of the front row. The lesson began, and  the teacher asked if everyone could hear her. She was intentionally  speaking very softly so everyone would have to pay more attention. I had  to strain to hear her, so I moved to a spare seat in the middle while  she was talking. She said, _Are you right, Dreamer?_  in an  effort to show me that she knew exactly who I was without even meeting  me. The other students were taking turns introducing themselves to the  class. The first few were children from the same family, who each  introduced themselves with 2 different surnames. They explained that  they used to have a different surname before their father went to jail.  They said their mother was now rich and was looking for a new house to  buy, which they would all live in together when their father got out of  prison. Suddenly, the teacher banished the family by making them  disappear. She explained they had spoken about a forbidden topic  the 7  dragons of the seas surrounding the Dream World Academy (apparently  their new surname was the name of one of the dragons.) I was surprised  that the teacher then went on to actually teach the class about the  dragons. She had a slide show in the background as she named each of the  7 dragons. I cant remember the names, but I know they were in a  mystical language... I remember one name meant Forager and one was a  variant of the word Storm. For some reason, the teacher looked  directly at me and said, _The dragons are a physicists worst nightmare,_   and explained something about the dragons not living entirely within  the physical realm, therefore they dont obey the laws of physics. The  teacher seemed to have a problem with me, so I decided to leave at the  next opportunity. I started walking out and the teacher got a bit angry,  but I just said, _I have to do the Tasks of the Month!_  and ran out the door.

----------


## Mancon

Nice Dreamer! I'll be updating the threads tomorrow and I'll include some stuff from your dream. The dragons sound interesting. I think I'll incorporate them into DWA episodes in the future. Keep dreaming!

----------

